# Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?



## Miezekatze (22. Juni 2010)

*Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Hi,

hab mal wieder unnötige Post als Werbung bekommen, diesmal aber von Terra - Qualität aus Deutschland.... kennt das irgend jemand von euch oder hat schon Erfahrung mit dieser Marke gesammelt?! 

Soweit ich das erkennen konnte kommt es aus Richtung Wortmann AG


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

So ich frag mal frech was das denn sein soll, da deine Informationen doch ziemlich karg sind?!


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

[X] Ja, schon was davon gehört (geschäftlich mit zu tun gehabt)

Hm, würde ich persönlich nicht für den Privatgebrauch einkaufen...

Warum die frage?


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, was 1. der Sinn dieses Threads ist (versteckte Werbung?) und 2. was Reinigungsmittel mit Computern gemeinsam haben? 

Versteckte Werbung deshalb, weil 2 Auswahlen aus deiner Umfrage darauf hindeuten lassen, das du zu gerne erklären möchtest, was dieses ominöse "Terra" ist.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Terra? Das Sind doch diese Lidl-PCs, oder ?


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



Otep schrieb:


> [X] Ja, schon was davon gehört (geschäftlich mit zu tun gehabt)
> 
> Hm, würde ich persönlich nicht für den Privatgebrauch einkaufen...
> 
> Warum die frage?



Allgemein interessiert es mich schon, ob eine Firma gut ist und man sie z.b. weiterempfehlen kann oder ob es absoluter Müll ist und Leute lieber davon abrät wenn sie damit zu einem kommen...



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, was 1. der Sinn dieses Threads ist (versteckte Werbung?) und 2. was Reinigungsmittel mit Computern gemeinsam haben?
> 
> Versteckte Werbung deshalb, weil 2 Auswahlen aus deiner Umfrage darauf hindeuten lassen, das du zu gerne erklären möchtest, was dieses ominöse "Terra" ist.



1. nein, das ist keine versteckte werbung^^ oh man wie abwertend das von einigen mitgliedern hier des öfteren klingt finde ich doch schon recht unhöfflich.... 

2. Ist mit Terra eigtl kein Reinigungsmittel gemeint, denn das ist eine "Computermarke" die Laptops und PCs und All-in-one-pcs baut... ich wollte wissen, ob jemand schon mal Erfahrung damit gemacht hat... 

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt erklären, was es ist, wie gesagt geht mir mehr um die Erfahrungen damit....



nfsgame schrieb:


> Terra? Das Sind doch diese Lidl-PCs, oder ?



Nein, so wie es aussieht sind es keine Lidl-PCs weil in der Firma, in der ich arbeite wird sowas definitiv nicht verwendet.... wie bereits beschrieben ging es hier um Werbung mich hätte auch mal interessiert ob es die Dinger auch im Privatgebraucht gibt oder so...


Und noch was, das ist ein Forum, hier kommt man her um Dinge zu fragen nicht abwertend dumm von der Seite angemacht werden.... denn Fragen kostet nix...... Außerdem weiss ich mittlerweile, dass intelligente Menschen nachfragen, wenn sie was nicht wissen, Dumme Menschen jedoch nehmen einfach hin....!!!


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Terra? Das Sind doch diese Lidl-PCs, oder ?



Nope, Terra kommt von der Wortmann AG... und ist mehr oder weniger für den Vertrieb und/oder die Herstellung von IT im Business Bereich zuständig...

Den Sinn des Threadestellers hab ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden 

Wäre im Prinzip wie wenn ich Frage: "kennt ihr Alternate oder Wave Computer"


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Axo *lach* denn das erste, was Google ausspuckte, war ein Link zur Firma Henkel und deren Reinigungslinie "Terra" 

Aber mich würde schon interessieren, weshalb du nicht erklären willst, was es ist? Das finde ich schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## thecroatien (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Ich kenne TErra auch nur aus der IT Branche, bzw. habe ich von denen noch nie etwas bei Mediamarkt etc. gesehen.

Qulitativ sind die garnicht mal soo schlecht, Boards von MSI meistens, Speicher mal so mal so, Netzteile waren Delta Electronics glaube ich. 

Alles in allem, Stabil und sehr leise.


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Allgemein interessiert es mich schon, ob eine Firma gut ist und man sie z.b. weiterempfehlen kann oder ob es absoluter Müll ist und Leute lieber davon abrät wenn sie damit zu einem kommen...



nun, ich denke für den Privatmann uninteressant, da bekommst du überall wo anders bessere P/L Angebote.

Wie gesagt, ist für den Businessbierrecht und nicht für den kleinen Mann von neben an. Schlecht ist Wortmann nicht, aber ich würde mir dort keinen Spiele PC/Notebook kaufen bzw. generell nichts für mich Privat...

Geschäftlich hatten/haben wir mit Wortmann einiges zu tun... aber das ist im Serverbereicht und geht vom 4 ins 5 stellige bzw. Thinclients usw...


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



Otep schrieb:


> Nope, Terra kommt von der Wortmann AG... und ist mehr oder weniger für den Vertrieb und/oder die Herstellung von IT im Business Bereich zuständig...
> 
> Den Sinn des Threadestellers hab ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden
> 
> Wäre im Prinzip wie wenn ich Frage: "kennt ihr Alternate oder Wave Computer"



Ich kenne beides^^....

Der Sinn war eigtl, wie bereits gefragt, weiss ja nicht ob einige nicht lesen können, wie die Erfahrungen mit dieser Marke denn so sind, ob sie eben was taugen.... Kann ja nicht so schwer sein^^



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Axo *lach* denn das erste, was Google ausspuckte, war ein Link zur Firma Henkel und deren Reinigungslinie "Terra"
> 
> Aber mich würde schon interessieren, weshalb du nicht erklären willst, was es ist? Das finde ich schon sehr merkwürdig.



Ich wollte hier jetzt keinen großen Roman halten, weil ich ja eigtl genau wissen wollte ob die empfehlenswert sind.... und dann hab ich sogar kurz erklärt, dass sie PCs und dergleichen verkaufen.... wie gesagt ich hab den Namen von einem Werbeprospekt, was unsere Firma bekommen hat jedoch hat mir der Name allgemein nichts gesagt.....

Ich bin ja hier um zu Fragen^^....



thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich kenne TErra auch nur aus der IT Branche, bzw. habe ich von denen noch nie etwas bei Mediamarkt etc. gesehen.
> 
> Qulitativ sind die garnicht mal soo schlecht, Boards von MSI meistens, Speicher mal so mal so, Netzteile waren Delta Electronics glaube ich.
> 
> Alles in allem, Stabil und sehr leise.



Sowas wollt ich wissen und ich dachte, dass ist aus meiner Frage ob hier jemand was dazu sagen kann doch relativ gut rauszulesen....

Denn anscheinend hat hier keiner gelesen, ob es jemand kennt und wenn ja ob er mir etwas nennenswertes über diese Produkte sagen kann.... und da ich ja keine Ahnung davon hab weil ich ja nie vorher was davon gehört haben FRAGE ICH..... uiuiui das kann doch nicht so schwer sein......


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



Otep schrieb:


> nun, ich denke für den Privatmann uninteressant, da bekommst du überall wo anders bessere P/L Angebote.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist für den Businessbierrecht und nicht für den kleinen Mann von neben an. Schlecht ist Wortmann nicht, aber ich würde mir dort keinen Spiele PC/Notebook kaufen bzw. generell nichts für mich Privat...
> 
> Geschäftlich hatten/haben wir mit Wortmann einiges zu tun... aber das ist im Serverbereicht und geht vom 4 ins 5 stellige bzw. Thinclients usw...



Otep hat anscheinend einigermaßen verstanden, was ich wissen wollte


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Otep hat anscheinend einigermaßen verstanden, was ich wissen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Also der Support und alles was man im Geschäftsbereich benötigt ist bei Wortmann OK bis sehr gut (meiner Meinung nach), auch der Kontakt ist imma sehr freundlich.

Was die HW anbelangt kann ich mich nicht beklagen und für den Richtigen Preis braucht man den Richtigen Distributor , aber das ist ja überall so


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Mein Arzt hat Terra Computer in seiner Praxis rumstehen...


----------



## commander_5000 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

woher weißt du was dein arzt für pcs hat?


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Weil vorne das Logo drauf steht 

Ich schau da auch imma und überall drauf


----------



## Miezekatze (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Dito mir gehts genauso, seit ich in der IT tätig bin, schau ich auf jegliche Hardware^^


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Terra Qualität aus Deutschland - kennt das jemand?*

Also unsre alten Schulrechner waren Terras un ich hab ma in em Betrieb Praktikum gemacht, der die vertrieben hat.

Hab mir ma denen ihr Angebot angeguckt, is zwar schön und gut dass die in Deutschland produzieren, aber das tut z.B. One oder Alternate auch und zumindest One zu unschlagbaren Preisen


----------

